

Snowden persuaded other NSA workers to give up passwords - _pius
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/08/us-usa-security-snowden-idUSBRE9A703020131108

======
kockic
[http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/08/net-us-usa-
securit...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/08/net-us-usa-security-
snowden-idUSBRE9A703020131108)

------
marvy
Er, is the url right?

